# Update on Molly



## Cayers (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi we have now moved to 4 injections after all your advice, thank you... Can't say that much I pact with levels but much more flexibility. Carb counting what can I say I count in my sleep. I'm actually trailing a pump in two weeks and going to have it myself before Molly as thought this may help. Still feel numb and like a zombie, work is hard and trying to do anything at weekends is so difficult. ....


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 19, 2011)

well done and let us know how everything is going


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 19, 2011)

dont feel guilty about missing any signs we did the same and even the doctor after  we google all the simptoms did not do any test and graham went in ketoacidosis coma  but now is a happy and nice boy (with all the problems that diabetes bring )


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2011)

It WILL get easier and you have done all you can to ensure your daughter's health and happiness, so all your hard work is priceless  I hope that the pump trial goes well and that Molly gets one soon!


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 20, 2011)

It wont feel like it now but it really does get easier - everyone said that to me and I didnt believe it would for us - somehow believed I wAs the only Mum in the world who didnt understand Diabetes and couldnt get my head round dose adjusting -used to have trouble giving K correction doses as had no confidence in my judgement and somehow felt having to give extra insulin meant she was more ill - all to do with guilt because as a Mother I felt I should be able to make her well and of course I couldnt. 
You do start to make sense of it all and fit it into your life but dont expect it to happen over night.
Hope you get on with the pump if that is the road you decide to follow - there are lots of people on this forum who pump so you will get lots of good advice
(((hugs)))


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 20, 2011)

Well put meanmam. Dont know how my mam sorted me out, but i am over the moon twice she did !     Its stressful to yourself but to kids !!   I have been t1 since 1966 age 3.           Keep up the hard work


----------

